# Hot Spots on feet, what to do?



## DBroadie (May 20, 2009)

I recently bought myself a new pair of cycle shoes, and noticed when riding more than two hours that my feet developed hot spots at the ball of my foot. With my old shoes this would never happen.

I researched through my books and is said if the cleats are moved back by 1 to 2 centimeters it takes the pressure off the ball of the foot and releaves the problem.

When I went to make the adjustment I found that my cleats are already back as far as they go. Worse still I found that the nice carbon fiber shoes I bought are Triathlon Shoes 

Can anyone tell me is there a real difference between tri. shoes and road shoes as to the possition of the fixings.

Any advice would be welcome.

Thanks


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Try different insoles. I always replace the stock insoles that come with my cycling shoes. The hot spots could be associated with the type of pedals you are using. As far as I know, the only difference between tri shoes and regular cycling shoes are the straps. Tri shoes are constructed so you can pull them off an on fast. Since you already the cleats set all the way back you might try moving them a little forward. Experiment a little. You might have to stop on a ride and make a few adjustments. Some shoe manufacturers have their cleat holes drilled in diff locations. Also carbon shoes are kinda stiff. Might take awhile for your feet to get used to them..


----------



## austincrx (Oct 22, 2008)

I had to get some of the sole inserts for my shoes (cheapest ones i could find and cut them to fit). The shoes had NO padding on the bottom and I have some minor heal problems that come up from little to no padding in the soles. Also: went to my lbs to see about some road shoes and pedals (I use mountain shoes and pedals) and the guy told me that alot of times you will get hot spots from mountain shoes, but not from road shoes and pedals becasue the area of the cleat is much larger for road. 

Just some info. you might find helpful.

I have yet to get road shoes/pedals. Went on a 3'45" ride the other day, never had any problems, but i did manage to break one side of my right pedal, glad mountain pedals are double sided!


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

i find if I over tighten the velcro straps I can get hot spots. loosen up the front straps and see if that helps. Switching to a thinner insole can help as well. Of course no socks.


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

kiwisimon said:


> i find if I over tighten the velcro straps I can get hot spots. loosen up the front straps and see if that helps. Switching to a thinner insole can help as well. Of course no socks.



What he said.


----------



## pennstater (Aug 20, 2007)

I had a bad case of a hot spot on my right foot. Changed from SPD to Look Pedals and a road shoe with a stiff carbon sole. The shoe came with a Specialized insole. Under the Specialized insole I put a thin insole from an old pair of shoes with the area of the hot spot cut out to alleviate the direct pressure. I also put Esoles in my sneakers with a cut inner sole under it in the same manner. This gave some immediate relief from the intense pain and let me resume riding and walking. 

Unfortunately, it took about a year for the discomfort to completely subside. But at 57 I don't heal nearly as quickly as I would like.


----------



## DBroadie (May 20, 2009)

kiwisimon said:


> i find if I over tighten the velcro straps I can get hot spots. loosen up the front straps and see if that helps. Switching to a thinner insole can help as well. Of course no socks.


I did some riding with the the velcro much looser and some fine socks, what if no socks
are to be worn as "kiwisimon" said, what about sweating if there is no socks (ie. if its hot) .
I use Look peddles but I think feet must swell when hot, if I knew this when buying the shoes I might have taken a larger size.


----------



## sanspeur (Nov 26, 2004)

*Wedges if everything else doesn't work.*

I just found wedges after sufferring through pain in my outer foot and numbness in my toes for years. if eveything else doesn't work try those. By everthing else I mean loosenning strap, cleat position, insoles (I like soles heat moldable insoles) and being fitted to your bike give them a try. The ones that I am using are LeWedge. Good luck and persevere you get it figured out. sanspeur


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

In addition to tri shoes often having 2 straps that face in the opposite direction from road shoes, they are also made to wear sockless. Remember in a tri the rider is leaving the water and needs to jump on the bike as quickly as possible. Putting socks on wet feet takes too much time.


----------



## bergertron (Jan 21, 2008)

I get the same thing when I run on pavement a lot in the summer. Not every day, but when it happens it is annoying. Same suggestions?


----------



## EMB145 Driver (Aug 17, 2006)

http://www.roadbikerider.com/articles.htm#How to Solve Painful Hot Foot


----------



## Fredrico (Jun 15, 2002)

*Fwiw....*

Are you jamming down purposefully as you pedal? On a new pair of stiff shoes, that alone could cause hot spots on the balls of your feet.

I've recently had the same problem with an old pair of shoes that are starting to flex. The hot spots went away when I eased up on the pressure. I did this by spinning, pedaling lightly at a rapid cadence. When feeling the pressure, I consciously unloaded the opposite pedal with an upward motion of the leg, while following the other pedal down in a circular motion, not simply pushing down. Simple as that, the hot spots went away. You might try that on your next ride. Eventually the shoes will break in, like saddles do, and it might go away.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Feet swell as you ride. Your shoes are too tight.


----------

